# Hot Chocolate



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I can only drink so much coffee. Staying warm while smoking (outdoors) is a challenge. Haven’t been able to sleep do to nighttime coffee ingestion with my cigars. You may have noticed some excessive postings.

Tried hot chocolate with tonight’s smoke (Arturo Fuente short story) it was really a nice combination, if only brought together out of necessity.

It was warm and the chocolate enhanced the brief but pleasant experience did I mention it was warm. I even found some little marshmellows (which we bought for our new shooters made at christmas) and they floated nicely on top.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't drink coffee at night while smoking because it keeps me up. I also enjoy hot chocolate with a cigar. Coffee also tends to make me want to brush my teeth and tongue after several cups.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I need try a cup of hot chocolate with my next smoke.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

It has never occurred to me to try hot chocolate with a cigar. I can see this fitting a nice niche for an evening smoke. I think I'm going to give this a shot in the next couple of days.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I think that sounds delicious. I will try it soon also.

T


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

i do it all the time, and it works great! Love a nice full bodied cigar with a great cup of hot choc, on the really cold days ill take it over a cup of coffee anytime.


...kjpman


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

I've posted several times about my liking of chocolate milk or milkshake with a cigar when it's warm/hot. Would probably enjoy the hot stuff now that it's cold out.

I don't especially like coffee, but I do love cafe mocha type drinks. Problem with that, is they usually run $2.50 or more for a SMALL CUP OF FRIGGIN COFFEE! :sb So, the next best thing is to mix equal amounts of hot chocolate (made with milk if possible) and coffee. Adjust the mix to your personal taste. Poor man's mocha! Now that I know goes GREAT with a cigar!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

HHHMMMMM! I guess I never thought of hot chocolate with a cigar. I am going to give this a try. Thanks for the tip. It is cold here now so a cup of warm beverage with a smoke might help me warm up a bit.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Never tried hot chocolate with gars. I think I will bringn a thermos of hot chocalate to school with me and light up on break some time. I'll have to beat all the chicks off with a stick once they see this cool cat. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds like a good idea, I'll have to pick some up next time I'm at the store.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah. Swiss miss and a cuban honey sounds like a good combo to me.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I will give that a try tonight. I love hot chocolate. I always have some in the morning. Sounds like a nice pairing with cigars. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

If you like hot chocolate w/ your cigar, try adding a little cayanne pepper to it.
I've done it several times and it is surprisingly good! - It also helps you feel a little warmer when its cold out!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Cayenne pepper? I'll give that a try but I'm skeptical. Its about as weird as the guy who puts peanut butter in his oatmeal. Refer to the breafast thread.


----------

